# Another MacBook Pro Thread



## tzoi516 (Oct 5, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD on an old black MacBook and have been able to resolve all of the issues with the Handbook, searching the forums and Google, and the Man pages.

I installed it on a 2009 MacBook Pro and the install didn't detect the wireless chipset, but the NVIDIA Ethernet chipset was detected. `dmesg` didn't show anything either. I found a thread on here about Broadcom and tried loading `bwn` via /boot/loader.conf and now it's stuck in a reboot loop. Safe mode doesn't stop the rebooting, so I know having to reinstall FreeBSD will get me back to square 1. After I reinstall is there a command that does a deep hardware probe, even for devices not loaded? Thanks.


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 5, 2013)

Found my answer. In 2009 MacBook Pro 5,5 uses BCM4322, and `man` doesn't list a driver for that.


----------



## mveety (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you gotten it working with ndis?


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 8, 2013)

No. There were also a lot of Nvidia MCP79 driver issues I couldn't resolve, so I put Mac OS X back on with FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE as a VM.


----------

